# Teaching Scouts Dutch Oven Cooking



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My younger son is in the BSA and we do plenty of camping trips as the weather cools down.
Every camp is a classroom for more than just Merit badges and advancement, but for diverse life skills too.
This trip was centered on a 5 mile hike and ID'ing at least 10 flora including at least two poisonous plants, and 10 forms of fauna by sight, sound, spoor or feces.


Along with that I've been recruited to teach Dutch Oven campfire cooking.
A very useful skill to have.
Today I started with giving them a lesson on how many coals, coal placement for cooking methods and a delicious recipe which was devoured for breakfast.


*Dutch Oven Breakfast Casserole*
This can be done as the popular Five Layer or mixed



12" Dutch Oven
2lbs Ground Pork Sausage, lightly browned

2lbs Hashbrown Shredded Potatoes, fresh or frozen

2C Onion/Bell Pepper, chopped (optional)

1.5 dozen, Eggs
2C Shredded Cheese
2 packs canned Biscuits
2T Seasoned Salt


Preheat dutch oven
Layer or mix together, pork, hashbrowns and onion/bell pepper.
Atop that add the eggs and then the cheese.
Finally top with biscuits, you can easily fit 12, 14 if tightly packed.


Set coals in a circular pattern around the bottom, 10 briquets or equivalent in coals.
Set coals in a circular pattern around the top and a few more in the center top, 12-14 briquets or coals.


Cook 45-60min or until biscuits are browned and eggs are set.
Generously serves 12-14.


Gooey Cheese Pic






















We also cooked 2 DO's full of biscuits to go with several skillets of crisp bacon.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You must of used Mozzarella cheese. Sounds good for a chilly morning camping.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I miss the camping for sure!! Earned Eagle in 2012 and haven't really camped much since. 

Gotta invest in some Dutch oven liners, no more dishes you just throw it in the fire!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That looks dang tasty!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks good......Keep um coming..... I was given a Dutch Oven several years ago and haven't a clue what to do with it.
Maybe you can teach those scouts how to make a Hearty Beef Stew next...(Hint, Hint)




..


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> You must of used Mozzarella cheese. Sounds good for a chilly morning camping.


Yep, it was all I had on hand, I wanted pepper jack.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

NKlamerus said:


> I miss the camping for sure!! Earned Eagle in 2012 and haven't really camped much since.
> 
> Gotta invest in some Dutch oven liners, no more dishes you just throw it in the fire!


Congrats and much respect on making Eagle!
Dishes? A well seasoned piece of cast iron just needs to be wiped out.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Snagged Line said:


> That looks good......Keep um coming..... I was given a Dutch Oven several years ago and haven't a clue what to do with it.
> Maybe you can teach those scouts how to make a Hearty Beef Stew next...(Hint, Hint)
> 
> 
> ...


Just google some DO recipes and get going with it.
Use it in the kitchen/Oven, no rules against it.
I'm thinking about some delicious Venison Stew as I've a few pounds left over from last year's kills.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i have 3 dutch ovens. i use them for everything from frying to baking. have never done any camp fire cooking with it. darn things hold heat and cook uniformly better than any other cookware i have.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Looks awesome as usual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

